# Prosecutor, Police and Police Legal Advisor Workshop Portland, Me. - April 25 and 26, 2013



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Prosecutor, Police and Police Legal Advisor Workshop
Portland, Me. - April 25 and 26, 2013

This two-day workshop helps participants learn about the intricacies of the interactions between police, their civil counsel, and criminal prosecutors. It emphasizes those critical matters facing every member of this team with the goals of improving communication and the best preparation and presentation of the criminal and civil case.

The instructors, Douglas Mitchell and Gregory Connor, are co-authors of the text, Stop and Frisk: Legal perspectives / Tactical Procedures, which will be used extensively throughout the workshop, supplemented by other materials.

Mr. Mitchell is a felony prosecutor, also involved in civil matters related to LE, a former police officer, and instructor in both continuing legal education and academy courses and holds a Master’s degree in Public Administration in addition to the J.D.

Professor Connor received Emeritus status from the University of Illinois for his service to the law enforcement profession as a Professor at the Police Training Institute. He is a former officer, author, and a recognized expert in both State and Federal courts.

Selected topics include:
Understanding Force and Its Utilization under Supreme Court precedent
“Stop and Frisk” Law and Tactics
Overcoming Myths and Achieving Musts – communication for cops and lawyers

Workshop cost $200 for 2 days, including text and other materials.

For further information, call Gregory Connor at 912-268-4004


----------

